# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Dinker clutch has shed off - pics.

## Caz

Pics as asked for on my other thread. Another clutch just hatched out from the father today - again normal normals and normal pastels so the money is on the dinker female being the culprit.

Well 6 out of the 7 have shed off. Really please with them. 5 have fed so far.

Just some random pics both indoor and out - I'm not the best photographer but we had sunny weather today for a change!

Pastels:












Normals:












A hungry shot just after her first shed:







Cheers

----------

_Alexandra V_ (05-09-2011),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),americangypsy (09-06-2010),_angllady2_ (01-17-2011),_Archimedes_ (08-25-2013),Badgemash (09-16-2012),_dragonboy4578_ (01-17-2011),Drewp (05-07-2011),_ed4281_ (10-28-2010),green farmer (08-06-2010),h00blah (08-03-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (07-11-2010),_koloo921_ (05-06-2011),_Lady mkrj58_ (09-15-2014),malinois (05-06-2011),MTovar (09-25-2010),_piedplus_ (10-02-2013),_purplemuffin_ (05-10-2011),_Quiet Tempest_ (05-06-2011),raghaim (12-19-2013),_Sirensong26_ (09-04-2014),snakesRkewl (05-07-2011),_sookieball_ (09-16-2012),_stratus_020202_ (08-02-2010),_Theartisticgemini_ (08-06-2010),VicShell (05-10-2011),_Wapadi_ (02-04-2014)

----------


## 2kdime

Those are REALLY neat!

Need to breed the babies back to the parents or even the babies together and see what happens

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## seeya205

Great pastels!  You may have a new morph on your hands!

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

Wow...even the "normals" show something.

Great stuff here.

----------

Caz (07-10-2010),_MoshBalls_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## Quiet Tempest

They look fantastic! I'd hold them all back!

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## Emilio

Bad to the bone there HOTT I really like them. I would breed one of those norm/ granite's to a YB see what happens.

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

awesome clutch!

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## warman0712

Looks kinda like an Inferno to me. Even the normals look like an Inferno just without the color only the shapes/patterns. :Surprised:

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Gorgeous snakes!

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## mpkeelee

they are hot! those normals dont look normal. i think you have something special there

----------

Caz (07-10-2010)

----------


## snakeparadise

cool 
do you have a picture of mom?
they look like a sable to me

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## joepythons

Wow they are very nice looking  :Good Job:

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

Those are really cool looking!!! Congrats  :Good Job:

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## abi21491

Those are amazing!

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## Louis Kirkland

BEAUTIFUL!  Keep us posted as you unravel the mystery.   :Salute:

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## Jason Bowden

Nice!  Must feel good to be a lucky herper!

----------

Caz (07-20-2010)

----------


## Caz

> BEAUTIFUL!  Keep us posted as you unravel the mystery.


After emails/chats with some of the big breeders your side of the pond they are all of a similar opinions. It cannot be incubation related, that the mother is possibly a hidden gene animal, it's a new (unproven) line of a striped granite type Royal and there may well be a super form.
The 'Y' neck stripe is a genetic factor of the NERD lemon pastel that sired this clutch.

All are eating now and having resisted a couple of tempting offers on the clutch I'm going to grow them on and go for a super. If a hatchling male is not up to size this year to breed back to the mother i'll re-breed the same pairing this season to prove it out. Mother is eating like a pig and up to 2.3kgs.

Will take some more pics soon. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

*whines* *grabby hands* Those are my favorite bp babies of this season by far!!! I can't wait till you play with that momma some more and see what kind of crazy combos you make!!! 

 :Bowdown:

----------

Caz (08-03-2010)

----------


## Caz

> *whines* *grabby hands* Those are my favorite bp babies of this season by far!!! I can't wait till you play with that momma some more and see what kind of crazy combos you make!!!


Thanks, fingers crossed for a super!  :Smile: 
Love your Dobby pic BTW. I have a boy here laying beside me.

----------


## Zack

Very good clutch! I love the pattern on all of them!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## DemmBalls

They look awesome!  How about a picture of mom?  Looks like a morph to me!

----------


## Chad Hulker

WOWWW! you lucky dog!  That is one hell of a clutch..keep resisting those offers you have a great project there!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## h00blah

i also vote to see a pic of the mom!  :Bowdown: 

those pastel x dinker combos look SICK!!!!!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## Marcuzzzz

really superb looking babies!! also would love to see a pic of the mom.
id say this is something genetic and really interesting to continue as a project.

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## ericzerka24

Alright I'm sick of hearing about dinkers and having no clue what they are.  Somebody fill me in? lol

----------


## JayCee

To "dink" around with a project.  As in, have a snake you think might be something something special so you breed it back to one of it's offsprings in the hopes it truely is something special.  It is your "dinker" project.

"Dink" probably came from "tinker".  I'm going to "tinker" around with a project.  Americans are horrible when it comes to English and just make up new words whenever it suits us.

----------

_ericzerka24_ (08-06-2010)

----------


## h00blah

> Alright I'm sick of hearing about dinkers and having no clue what they are.  Somebody fill me in? lol


i think vypyrz hit the nail on the head with his definition  :Good Job:  (different thread)



> A "Dinker" is the term used to describe a snake that may have an unusual trait, markings, or coloring that hasn't been proven genetic yet. My BP has a somewhat unusual pattern, but, the only way to see if it is genetic would be to breed him with a normal female and see if the offspring have the same pattern. Therefore, I might consider him a "Dinker" project if I ever got into breeding. Until then, he is just a normal with an interesting pattern...

----------

_ericzerka24_ (08-06-2010)

----------


## Russ Lawson

They look awesome, congrats!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## jben

i agree, they are amazing looking! i really like them, congrats and good luck.

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## ericzerka24

Ahhh gotcha...I've been looking at snakes people call dinkers and none ever looked the same so I was like wtf.  Thanks guys :Good Job:

----------


## Seneschal

Wow, those are SMOKING! They are definitely genetic. Congratulations! I'd be keeping all of 'em!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## merdcme

we really want to see the mom! :Wink:  
pretty please :Please:  :Please:

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Wow those are the best looking normals and pastels i have ever seen!!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## PghBall

That is a cool pattern, even on the normals.  I like how the pastels bring it out though.  Congrats and wish you luck with a super!

----------

Caz (08-08-2010)

----------


## Caz

> They look awesome!  How about a picture of mom?  Looks like a morph to me!





> we really want to see the mom! 
> pretty please


 :Razz:  She looks nothing special - no pattern like the babies - just a look about her that was very different to all the other captive farmed (hatched) ones that arrived! Different colour eyes etc etc.

----------


## alan1

hey caz - stunning clutch there mate...
got a huge pin female that has taken a shine one of your bad-ass pastel boys  :Wink:

----------

Caz (08-09-2010)

----------


## wax32

Those are REALLY cool. I hope they prove to have a super.  I like just the "het" though.  :Very Happy:  Adding pastel makes them super sweet already!!

----------

Caz (08-09-2010)

----------


## mpenny

Those look alot like GHI balls. They are a codom/dom gene. Killer looking babies!!!

----------

Caz (08-09-2010)

----------


## Caz

> hey caz - stunning clutch there mate...
> got a huge pin female that has taken a shine one of your bad-ass pastel boys


Cheers mate, perhaps end of 2011 we can work something out.. :Smile: 




> Those are REALLY cool. I hope they prove to have a super.  I like just the "het" though.  Adding pastel makes them super sweet already!!


Thanks. May do pastel to her again this year or perhaps the male albino..




> Those look alot like GHI balls. They are a codom/dom gene. Killer looking babies!!!


Thanks - I'll look up GHI balls.

----------


## Carlene16

can we see some updated pictures of this awesome clutch  :Very Happy: 
pretty please!! 
 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## m00kfu

Killer animals.  I love seeing all the surprise possible genetic stuff that keeps popping up in people's collections!  :Good Job:

----------


## americangypsy

They  are sweet . can't wait to see what you make of them in the future. :Surprised:

----------


## Caz

A few updated pics of them as they grow..
















and a doggy one.
  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014)

----------


## MikeV

Amazing!

Those are 100% genetic. Cant wait to see if you get a super!  :Smile:

----------

Caz (10-28-2010)

----------


## nicolexdisaster

> Amazing!
> 
> Those are 100% genetic. Cant wait to see if you get a super!


i agree. go for a super!

x nicole

----------

Caz (10-28-2010)

----------


## JLC

Those are awesome looking!  I'd say you have a very cool future ahead as you look for a super and see how other morphs respond in combo! 

Beautiful dobie and weimer-pup, too!! I have a red dobie...she's a big goofball!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kingofspades

Looking at the non-pastel dinker babies...they look genetic granite to me. 
Clear bellies, break in the neck stripe, speckling on the "alien heads".

I bet you get a super granite if you breed them together.

----------

Caz (10-28-2010)

----------


## MTovar

Love your Dinker clutch! Congratulations! I agree with the bright future with these animals.

----------

Caz (10-28-2010)

----------


## ladizzlee

the normals look sorta like black pastels.

----------


## Kingofspades

> the normals look sorta like black pastels.


They can't be though. If they were, then the pastels he has that look funny would be pewters.

----------

Caz (10-28-2010)

----------


## Caz

> Amazing!
> 
> Those are 100% genetic. Cant wait to see if you get a super!


Me neither  :Smile: 




> Those are awesome looking!  I'd say you have a very cool future ahead as you look for a super and see how other morphs respond in combo! 
> 
> Beautiful dobie and weimer-pup, too!! I have a red dobie...she's a big goofball!


Thanks. Dobbies are great. Totally misunderstood dogs. Excellent family pets with the right care and training.




> Looking at the non-pastel dinker babies...they look genetic granite to me. 
> Clear bellies, break in the neck stripe, speckling on the "alien heads".
> 
> I bet you get a super granite if you breed them together.


They have that kind of look - the word 'granite' is thrown around for lots of genetic and non genetic snakes though at the moment which is why i've tentatively called them 'Daisy Royals' and 'Pastel Daisys' after my little girl (Daisy if you didn't guess  :Surprised: .)
Hopefully a Super Daisy in the future  :Smile:

----------


## Caz

Couple of update pics. These 2 were slow feeders but are now taking every time.
I have a male that may be large enough to mate back to Mum this season.. Time will tell!  :Smile: 

Pastel 'Daisy'



Normal 'Daisy'

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),_Pinoy Pythons_ (12-07-2010)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Very nice! Can't wait for updates on a super! !!!

----------


## Carlene16

Finally new pictures! I've been looking at this thread for awhile. There has to be something going on  :Very Happy:  Good luck on a super! They really are stunning.

----------

Caz (01-16-2011)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Those are really really cool stuff!  :Smile:  The pastel + "something extra special" reminds me of a black pewter but with the coloration of a pastel only. Wishin you good luck for a super!

----------

Caz (01-16-2011)

----------


## Caz

Couple of the pastel 'daisys' growing on nicely!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (01-16-2011)

----------


## wax32

Wow! They are taking on a lot of color. VERY cool.  :Very Happy:

----------


## abi21491

Amazing!

----------


## LotsaBalls

Gratz! Are any going to be available?

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

awesome animals keep up these pics. really cool snakes

----------


## Caz

Thanks all. Repeated the mating again so just waiting now..
Not selling any at mo.. Had a couple of good swap offers and am in uk but may be tempted to bring some over in the future!

----------


## sookieball

So which one can i have? They are to crazy to pass on!

Sent from my HUAWEI-M860

----------


## jsschrei

Wow, those are incredible! I like them  :Good Job:

----------


## Austin236

Those are amazing looking snakes, definitely something to hold onto.

----------


## Caz

Thanks all will post some more pics soon.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

This was my favorite clutch of last year! I missed the pictures you posted in December, those are hot!!! I can't wait to see some new updated pictures!  :Good Job:

----------

Caz (01-19-2011)

----------


## angllady2

Add me to your waiting list when they do become available!

Even if I have to fly over and get one!

What amazing snakes!

Gale

----------

Caz (04-24-2011)

----------


## Caz

> This was my favorite clutch of last year! I missed the pictures you posted in December, those are hot!!! I can't wait to see some new updated pictures!


Thanks. Big complement considering the awsome animals hatched last year. 




> Add me to your waiting list when they do become available!
> 
> Even if I have to fly over and get one!
> 
> What amazing snakes!
> 
> Gale


Lol. Will do. :Smile:

----------


## rdoyle

they are great looking

----------

Caz (04-24-2011)

----------


## Caz

Iv'e got 6 new eggs a cooking... :Wink:

----------


## CLSpider

Those babies are absolutely stunning! I wish you the most luck I can for supers and more amazing, healthy babies in the future!
Also, keep us updated with pictures, please  :Very Happy:   :Bowdown:

----------


## MoshBalls

> Wow...even the "normals" show something.
> 
> Great stuff here.


Agreed!  I love the back striping.

----------


## aaronsmo13

:Surprised:  Those are INSANE!! Definitely please keep us updated on them.  :Smile:  did you breed the son back to his mother?

----------


## Domepiece

It looks like super sentinel pastels and super sentinels  to me

----------


## Quiet Tempest

> Iv'e got 6 new eggs a cooking...


Good luck!!  :Good Job:

----------


## Caz

> Those babies are absolutely stunning! I wish you the most luck I can for supers and more amazing, healthy babies in the future!
> Also, keep us updated with pictures, please


Thanks. Hopefully the females will be ready to try for supers next season.




> Agreed!  I love the back striping.


Cheers




> Those are INSANE!! Definitely please keep us updated on them.  did you breed the son back to his mother?


I repeated last years mating using a pastel to the dinker mother. A male went in with another wild type normal but unsure yet if he done the job or not this year.




> It looks like super sentinel pastels and super sentinels  to me


Ben and I have compared. They look similar and it would seem the genetics will be different as these are not 'supers.' 




> Good luck!!


Many thanks. :Smile:  Unfortunately I'll be away on their hatch date but I've left instructions for pics to be taken!

----------


## xFenrir

Those pastels are SMOKING! I'd even love to have one of those normals.  :Very Happy:  Very sweet project here, can't wait to see the new babies!!

----------


## snakemansnakes

> Iv'e got 6 new eggs a cooking...


Good luck with those. And its actually 7.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ClarkT

How about update pics on the babies you've hatched?

----------


## Caz

> Good luck with those. And its actually 7.


 :Surprised:  You're right! Back to school for me  :Smile: 




> How about update pics on the babies you've hatched?


I've just bought a little light tent so i'll take some soon.  :Smile: 




> Those pastels are SMOKING! I'd even love to have one of those normals.  Very sweet project here, can't wait to see the new babies!!


Many thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## Caz

Had a play with my new 'light tent' outside today just using the sun as the external light with a couple of my Daisy pastels.
Pics are a bit poo to be honest re colour. I'll try again with proper lights lighting the tent. I think it could do with an iron ran over it as well lol.

----------


## python_addict

omg i just bought a normal today that looks just like those just not with an almost complete back stripe im throwing him with my genetic reduced next year the pastels are amazing looking though   :Smile:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Those are really awesome looking!! Huge congrats! I love what pattern and stripe they've got going on. 
WOW

----------

Caz (05-11-2011)

----------


## dahlhouse23

I agree! Hold them all back! Nice project!

----------

Caz (05-11-2011)

----------


## Kingofspades

Are you selling any of the "normal" males?

----------

Caz (05-11-2011)

----------


## LGL

Very nice!! That's a really cool project! I'm looking forward to seeing what you produce this season from them!

----------

Caz (05-11-2011)

----------


## Kingofspades

This is a male Captive hatched baby I got in a bag this season.
I can see some similarities.

----------


## VicShell

WOW those are some pretty dinkers great color

----------

Caz (05-11-2011)

----------


## Caz

> Are you selling any of the "normal" males?


I'll see what pops out of this next clutch in a few months.. :Smile: 




> This is a male Captive hatched baby I got in a bag this season.
> I can see some similarities.


Thats a nice 'granite' type. Doesn't like like the parent of these though.
Def' worth breeding to see if it's pattern is genetic anyway!

----------


## Caz

A little update on my Daisy and Pastel Daisy 'Balls.'

Females hopefully should be good to go this coming season so I'm hopeing for some Daisy x Daisy eggs.
Couple of pics:

Pastel Daisy @ 1600g:



Non Pastel / Normal Daisy @ 1650g:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),_Wapadi_ (08-25-2013)

----------


## Wes

That is awesome! hope you get some kind of super. with all the babies with the Daisy look, do you think mom might be a dom or super?

 That pastel Daisy is wild looking. Definitely looks like a project I would like to get into  :Wink:

----------

Caz (09-15-2012)

----------


## Caz

Thanks, the pastel daisy as an adult has really kept the colours well:



I've still got them all - hung onto them to see if there's a super. I'll get some more pictures now they're adult.

Really not sure if the original Mum is Dom or Co-Dom. Time will tell I guess!

----------


## kdreptiles

If this is a new morph, you better get a nice new camera, or a photographer! Amazing animals...

----------


## Caz

> If this is a new morph, you better get a nice new camera, or a photographer! Amazing animals...


Many thanks.
Lol. Yes it's a new morph - and yes I need to charge up my camera and stop using my iphone!
Better still i'll get a photographer to take some - but my crap pics gives you the basic idea of what they look like! Just.

----------


## rafacacho

> they are hot! those normals dont look normal. i think you have something special there


I agree, I dont see a single normal in any of the  photos. They are awesome!!

----------

Caz (09-15-2012)

----------


## ironpython

I wish you were in America I would love to have one of those with the hiroglyphics on the aliens. Lol Awsome sick clutch.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Caz (09-15-2012)

----------


## angllady2

I'm still on the waiting list, right???

How awesome for you to have stumbled on such a cool project.

Gale

----------


## Caz

> I'm still on the waiting list, right???
> 
> How awesome for you to have stumbled on such a cool project.
> 
> Gale


Yes and i'm glad you still like them. I'll takesome more pics.
Cheers
Caz

----------


## Caz

Well it's been a while but here's a little update. Cinny Daisy from a Cinny male to the original Dinker Mum:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),_BWyant_ (02-04-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

Emphatic WOW!!!

----------

Caz (08-26-2013)

----------


## Artemisace

Those are such beautiful babies you're so lucky to have had that happen to you. Any word on a super? I didn't notice it in the rest of the thread, but if I missed it my bad.

----------


## Caz

Hi, I've had no Daisy to Dasiy eggs as yet so no chance of a super as yet. Had a couple of other clutches that i'll post soon.

----------


## Caz

Another Cinny Daisy pic:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Wow that is truly stunning!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Artemisace

Ah okay, those Cinny Daisy babies are so amazing  :Very Happy:

----------


## TJ_Burton

Very cool stuff, enjoyed looking over the thread!

----------


## Caz

Cheers all!

----------


## V2 HeX

Hey man. Im new here but figured this was worth rebumping. Amazing animals. Those cinny daisy are amazing. Any chance of exporting to US? If so, what kind of price? I mainly play around with pied stuff. Though after looking at your cinny daisy stuff, im seeing alot of potential for an amazing pied project. Good luck on your super! 

V2 HeX

----------


## rafacacho

> Hi, I've had no Daisy to Dasiy eggs as yet so no chance of a super as yet. Had a couple of other clutches that i'll post soon.



What happened? Males didnt do their job? I was expecting a daisy x daisy clutch...

----------


## Caz

The males didn't want to play with their clutch mates I'm afraid last season.
However I have a Pastel Daisy locked with a Pastel Daisy as I type.. :Cool:

----------

_Wapadi_ (12-02-2013)

----------


## Caz

Pic of male pastel daisy on a breeding rest break.


As a baby he is top left:

----------


## PghBall

Hope to see some cool supers in a few months time!   :Good Job:

----------


## Caz

> Hope to see some cool supers in a few months time!


Me too!!!

----------


## Caz

Ok so no daisy to daisy pairings actually laid eggs this season  :Tears:  but thats life  :Very Happy: 

Did have this interesting result though:

Pastel Daisy to Female Fire. 7 eggs.
Here's what popped out:




The white snakes have none of the orange markings like you get on a super fire - and look more blue eyed leucistic..?! Once they've shed off i'd like to see them under a black light.


Also had a few others inc' this lovely daisy pastel:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014)

----------


## m00kfu

Very interesting.. I like the look of them.

----------


## Caz

> Very interesting.. I like the look of them.


Thanks.

Another couple out:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014)

----------


## MrLang

Very rad!

----------


## Sirensong26

That;s interesting that it would produce a BEL looking snake.

----------


## Dave Green

Very cool!!

----------


## Mr.Spence

> Thanks.
> 
> Another couple out:


Really like the one on the bottom. :Good Job:

----------


## ElliotNess

Beautiful Animals...

----------

Caz (09-15-2014)

----------


## Caz

Thanks.

So all out now:



Both white ones are pure white.

My Favourite:

----------

_alan12013_ (09-19-2014),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Ummmm we need to figure this thing out. I want one of those bad!

----------

Caz (09-15-2014)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

So now what? You throw the white snake back to a normal daisy and see what comes out? Maybe daisy is allelic to fire like butters and mojos

----------

Caz (09-15-2014),chrisv (09-11-2014)

----------


## Caz

They've all shed off. I'll get some pics up.

----------


## Caz

> So now what? You throw the white snake back to a normal daisy and see what comes out? Maybe daisy is allelic to fire like butters and mojos


Well I've got quite a few holdbacks - none have been passed on or sold at present so once this clutch once feeding is going to be up for sale in its entirety for someone else to play with as I've got a lot going on at the mo.

----------


## treachery

I also agree looks like you might have a nice project to keep you busy over the next few years. Contrast on your awesome clutch, be sure to keep us updated!!!

----------


## Caz

So all shed off now.

Some pics:









Pics below followed by a belly shot of each snake:

----------

